# RUMOUR: Wii U Less Powerful Than PS3/Xbox 360



## GeekyGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

Speaking with Games Industry International (GII), two developers claim Nintendo's next-gen Wii U home console doesn't have the graphical power of this gen's HD systems.

"No, it's not up to the same level as the PS3 or the 360...The graphics are just not as powerful," said one anonymous source. Another developer GII spoke with, who they claim is with a major company, said, "Yeah, that's true. It doesn't produce graphics as well as the PS3 or the 360...There aren't as many shaders, it's not as capable. Sure, some things are better, mostly as a result of it being a more modern design. But overall the Wii U just can't quite keep up."

 Source: Games Industry International


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

This should be an interesting thread.

I won't be asking for notifications though since I estimate 100+ posts in a rather short time.

Otherwise, um, this would be absolutely hilarious if it's true. I'd still surprise me if it was true. I expect the Wii U to be slightly more powerful than current systems but not by much, almost in a Gamecube-to-Wii way, except it's Xbox 360/PS3-to-Wii U.

EDIT: Appropriate gif:


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2012)

This is interesting news which adds to the conundrum of the the Wii U's supposed power.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Apr 3, 2012)

This is classed as front page news? Two people contradicting what logic and at least 10 other sources state? I call BS


----------



## heartgold (Apr 3, 2012)

Two anonymous developers, riiiight.....

This conflicts with what other devs have already said regarding the Wii-U.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

It could either be "anonymous" as in "made up", someone having old dev kits or the truth...but seeing as named developers have stated that its more powerful than the PS3.

I call bullshit, who goes on about fucking shaders nowadays? Might as well talk about bump mapping.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 3, 2012)

I smell bullshit.


----------



## JPhantom (Apr 3, 2012)

i'm covering bump mapping in my fundamentals of computer science class right now


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol,

Mario, Metroid, Zelda, etc, etc....
It is said by anonymous sources that next gen PS4 and XBOX720 will not have these characters.
Therefore probably will not be on par with current quality of games.
This comes somewhat as a surprise, as ALL current gen innovations are being copied to the next generation.
e.g. motion controls.

ALSO TREU.

Who cares about specs? It's not a goddamn PC.


----------



## gDan (Apr 3, 2012)

Why don't we all just wait for first-hand experiences with the actual early first-party games?
I know, I know. Well, right.... *wahwwarhblrabrlahwahjablarghrbalrgh rants for the next two pages worth of posts then goes back to play emulated green on green game boy games*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> This is classed as front page news? Two people contradicting what logic and at least 10 other sources state? I call BS



It's front page news for exactly the reason you stated. It's interesting because some people have said to the contrary of this and it's sure to attract a lot of attention.

And yeah, isn't shader tech rather advanced nowadays anyway? Like I'm pretty sure the Wii, 3DS, and Vita can all producer pretty great lighting effects in comparison to the PS3/Xbox 360. Like I was watching a Kid Icarus: Uprising trailer on TV and I wasn't impressed by the models and environments but there was one scene with some really cool lighting effects. Hell, if it wasn't for great shaders, games like Super Mario Galaxy would look abysmal.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> It could either be "anonymous" as in "made up", someone having old dev kits or the truth...but seeing as named developers have stated that its more powerful than the PS3.
> 
> I call bullshit, who goes on about fucking shaders nowadays? Might as well talk about bump mapping.



It's all about what the devs will and can do with it regarding time vs money.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 3, 2012)

oh wow. its not even powerful than this gen?


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 3, 2012)

This is interesting... I'm very curious to see Nintendo products on WiiU, since I think only one of those will show us what the WiiU is capable of. 3rd party software will essentially look the same, even though I did expect that Batman or Darksiders would run at 1080p on WiiU, though I don't see this happening with 3rd partydevelopers tending to do lazy port when it comes to graphics (what I understand).


----------



## heartgold (Apr 3, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> oh wow. its not even powerful than this gen?


You seriously took that as a fact? 

Have you seen the bird demo at last years E3, it puts X360 and PS3 to shame.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > oh wow. its not even powerful than this gen?
> ...



It's not _that_ good. It looks pretty but so does almost any other tech demo for the time. Actual game screenshots and stuff I've seen haven't really made it look definitively better than the Xbox 360 or PS3.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> oh wow. its not even powerful than this gen?


No, this article is just about two unnamed developers spewing out bullshit.
There are so many other legit sources with real developers saying how they were pleasantly surprised with what the hardware can produce graphically.
I mean just look at what (vigil?) said about how it will have more than 1gig of ram but less than 8.
I don't expect a massive powerhouse, but seeing what actual developers with newer versions of kit has said about the U, it will be well above PS360 quality.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


Nah, more capable than ps3/x360 look carefully, what's more impressive is this is from a early dev kit, the dev kits have been upgrading ever since then and is more powerful according to developers.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVKMMYFbVgk&feature=related


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 3, 2012)

Dear Nintendo:
No analog triggers.  No upscaled wii/gc.  Official announcement of no 3D games for 3D monitors.  The dreadful notion that this might be as (OR LESS) powerful than the 360.  Please stop smoking crack rocks.  If you must continue to abuse crack, please make it yourself rather than waste the Nintendo coffers; crack is far more expensive than powdered cocaine, and there is less risk of a cut product.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


There's a version with better texturing and lightning of that demo, I'm looking for it right now.

^^That's it. Well almost at least the showfloor version was way better. look up Wii U Japanese garden iphone.
Anyway, I don't think that the demo isn't anything spectacular tbh, but to be fair the U was still in it's early stages.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 3, 2012)

if this is true i hope ninendo doesn't go the anti used game route at least


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Nah, more capable than ps3/x360 look carefully, what's more impressive is this is from a early dev kit, the dev kits have been upgrading ever since then and is more powerful according to developers.



I still don't see how it looks like such a big leap from the stuff I've played on my Xbox 360. It looks great but it's not that definitive "next gen" that people expect. It's not a N64-to-Gamecube or Xbox-to-Xbox 360. As I said before, it looks like a Gamecube-to-Wii type of transition.

I just really feel that, in terms of graphical power, the next generation is falling in place a lot like the last one. Like here's my observations about the current generation:
The Xbox 360 and PS3 are gigantic steps forward from the Xbox and PS2
The Wii is a minor step up from the last generation but not by much
Nintendo's handheld looks slightly more powerful than the console generation two generations ago (N64/PSX)
Sony's handheld looks about as good as the previous generation (PS2/Gamecube/Xbox), sometimes less and sometimes more (usually less but there are exceptions)
So far...
The Wii U is a minor step up from the last generation but not by much
Nintendo's handheld looks slightly more powerful than the console generation two generations ago (PS2/Gamecube/Xbox)
Sony's handheld looks about as good as the previous generation (Xbox 360/PS3), sometimes less and sometimes more (currently less because it just launched).
We're just missing one piece.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 3, 2012)

So many rumours, it makes you think...
Why are people no patient enough to see for themselves?


----------



## heartgold (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I still don't see how it looks like such a big leap from the stuff I've played on my Xbox 360. It looks great but it's not that definitive "next gen" that people expect. It's not a N64-to-Gamecube or Xbox-to-Xbox 360. As I said before, it looks like a Gamecube-to-Wii type of transition.
> 
> I just really feel that, in terms of graphical power, the next generation is falling in place a lot like the last one. Like here's my observations about the current generation:
> The Xbox 360 and PS3 are gigantic steps forward from the Xbox and PS2
> ...


What? I said it's more capable than X360/PS3, which it is. Where did I say it's a giant leap compared to them, it can do what those consoles do but much better as with better lightening and textures.


----------



## Shoat (Apr 3, 2012)

Why did this even make front page?

Anonymous sources say something negative about the Wii U's power. So?
Anyone who has something negative to say about a certain thing and prefers to remain anonymous while doing so is not the slightest bit trustworthy. If they had proof they'd come forward with it, but as it stands it's just empty claims that they cannot back up.





Edit:
And now that discussion about console power has started, here's my two cents.
I can afford one console each generation.
If I have a choice between three consoles and one of them is 100-200€ cheaper than the others, I don't give a fuck how much more fancy the other two console's graphics are.
If, on top of that, that one console also is the one that has the most and best local multiplayer games (which the nintendo consoles usually do) and a line-up of games-that-I-always-play-every-gen (where the xbox fails outright because it has no games that I care about), then the odds of me choosing one of the other two consoles is next to zero.

-> The ability of a console to display super fancy graphics is the very last thing I look at when making a purchase decision. Because it plays no role in how enjoyable a game is (to me at least, obviously the majority of modern gamers think otherwise). Graphic quality could have stayed at PS2/Gamecube level for all I care.
Available games and price make or break a deal.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm..

Wii - slightly more powerful than XBOX/PS2 but not by much.
3DS - slightly more powerful than PSP but not by much.
Wii U - slightly more powerful than 360/PS3 but not by much.

Anyone seeing a pattern here. Perhaps it is not all that silly. It does not seem to be hurting their sales or popularity much.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

heartgold said:


> What? I said it's more capable than X360/PS3, which it is. Where did I say it's a giant leap compared to them, it can do what those consoles do but much better as with better lightening and textures.



You said it "puts them to shame" which is to imply it's a lot more powerful.

Also I don't exactly find it a huge achievement to have a console slightly more powerful than 6 and 7 year old tech.

I thought we also covered that lighting tech is pretty advanced nowadays that a lot of the consoles can produce great lighting effects. The 3DS can produce excellent lighting even being the graphical underdog this generation.

I thought the textures in the demo looked as good as anything with attention to detail nowadays.




Shoat said:


> Why did this even make front page?
> 
> Anonymous sources say something negative about the Wii U's power. So?
> We get that a thousand times a day on internet forums - random anonymous dudes saying something negative about a certain thing as if it was fact. Without even trying to deliver any sort of proof.
> ...



Just gonna point out that I'm seeing more complaints about its "newsworthiness" in this thread already than I've seen in all the Xbox 720/PS4 rumors we've posted.

The news is front page worthy because it's interesting and it creates discussion. Things that usually create a lot of discussion or are about popular issues here get front page.

I'm just going to say to everyone to stop bitching about its front page status. It's not going away and there's no reason it should.


----------



## Lily (Apr 3, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> This is classed as front page news? Two people contradicting what logic and at least 10 other sources state? I call BS



I agree, this shouldn't be on the front page. This isn't news at all, just speculation. I've updated the topic title to include *rumour*. I'd move the topic, but we have no Wii U forum!


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 3, 2012)

rumors are not news


----------



## 1Player (Apr 3, 2012)

It's funny as hell to see nintendo fanboys defend every negative rumors calling it fake, but every negative rumor about the PS4 or next XBOX seems to be fact.

Fact is, every nintendo fanboy is wrong because the Wii U is not a final product, it's still changing. No one knows what the Wii U's spec is, so saying you know for sure the Wii U is more powerful than a PS3 or XBOX 360 is just wishful thinking.

Since no one has the final spec no one knows for sure.


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, more capable than ps3/x360 look carefully, what's more impressive is this is from a early dev kit, the dev kits have been upgrading ever since then and is more powerful according to developers.
> ...


Here it is:


----------



## gDan (Apr 3, 2012)

Mantis41 said:


> Hmm..
> 
> Wii - slightly more powerful than XBOX/PS2 but not by much.
> 3DS - slightly more powerful than PSP but not by much.
> ...



I say it's perfectly fine and pretty smart. Third parties usually don't push the hardware to their limits anyways, so... And first-party games are usually wonderful without being photorealistic (in fact, the less the better, imho).


----------



## heartgold (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > What? I said it's more capable than X360/PS3, which it is. Where did I say it's a giant leap compared to them, it can do what those consoles do but much better as with better lightening and textures.
> ...


Putting them to shame doesn't mean generation leap, it's like comparing the xbox to ps2, Xbox was more capable in every way, better textures and everything else.

With the latest dev kits being more powerful really excites us to see how much they have improved on the hardware since E3 last year.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> rumors are not news



I'm just going to say we've posted rumors as rumors on the front page before with no complaints. The difference here is that not everyone wants to hear what this one has to say.




heartgold said:


> Putting them to shame doesn't mean generation leap, it's like comparing the xbox to ps2, Xbox was more capable in every way, better textures and everything else.
> 
> With the latest dev kits being more powerful really excites us to see how much they have improved on the hardware since E3 last year.



I probably couldn't tell the difference between a PS2 version of a game and a Xbox 360 version of a game. Maybe the Xbox is "more powerful" but it's not like anyone cares or notices. Like I always thought the PS3 had a pretty nice standing over the Xbox 360. But almost no one could tell two versions of the same game on different consoles apart.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 3, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Lol,
> 
> Mario, Metroid, Zelda, etc, etc....
> It is said by anonymous sources that next gen PS4 and XBOX720 will not have these characters.
> ...


Not this goddamn
NINTY CREATED MOTION CONTROLS
thing again.
And yes Ninty has great exclusives but if you think Sony and Microsoft can't match them with their own then you sir must be very retarded.


----------



## RoMee (Apr 3, 2012)

> I'm just going to say we've posted rumors as rumors on the front page before with no complaints. The difference here is that not everyone wants to hear what this one has to say.




Agreed, look at all those rumors posted in use submitted news, or even the ones posted by some of the mods.
Definitely a hypocrite move by the Nintendo fanboys

I guess negative rumors is fine as long as it's not about Nintendo.


----------



## Langin (Apr 3, 2012)

Time to give my opinion.

Right, okay whatever you say. Look at the Wii it became a HUGE success I have to agree that Nintendo Gamecube -> Nintendo Wii wasn't a big step hardware-wise, but they were innovative look at all critics when the Wii was announced they were like WTF and at the moment I have a WTF moment so the same might happen to Wiiu what happened to Wii! 

I am not sure if this rumor is true but the games need to be good, not on graphical innovation stuff but gameplay-wise, I am certain that I am no graphic gamer but yeah.

Oh and before I forgot to mention check how big the step from Wii to Wiiu is.


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't understand why people get mad when anybody say that A brand has more graphics power than B brand. Wii and DS prove to us that graphics power does not mean fun games. I can say that because I have a "weak" 3DS and a "powerful" vita, I play my 3DS much, and much more than I play my vita, so, graphics is important, but not that much.

(I hate to say this, but, look at the sales numbers).


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> I don't understand why people get mad when anybody say that A brand has more graphics power than B brand. Wii and DS prove to us that graphics power does not mean fun games. I can say that because I have a "weak" 3DS and a "powerful" vita, I play my 3DS much, and much more than I play my vita, so, graphics is important, but not that much.
> 
> (I hate to say this, but, look at the sales numbers).


I don't understand why people _*put an equals sign between higher specs and graphics power*_. Wii and the DS prove that_* greatly lacking specs result in releasing games that look as if they just rolled out of a time machine and realized they're in the future, games with very limited AI and physics, not just graphics*_. I can say that you play your 3DS more than your Vita because the 3DS currently *has more games since it was released earlier* however this state of matters is subject to change _*in the nearby future*_. If specs weren't important at all, gaming would just stop evolving at the level of *Atari's*. 
[yt]yLqfY1BfLEQ[/yt]​Prime example how lower specs can completely mess up a game.​


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 3, 2012)

so now we have heard it from all over the spectrum

"the wii u is very powerful system like 2x more thna ps3 and xbox 360"

to 
"wii u is on par with xbox 3060/ps3"

now to 
"its weaker than xbox/ps3"

such a wide spectrum idk what to believe so i give up on rumors


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't understand why people _*put an equals sign between higher specs and graphics power*_. Wii and the DS prove that_* greatly lacking specs result in releasing games that look as if they just rolled out of a time machine and realized they're in the future, games with very limited AI and physics, not just graphics*_. I can say that you play your 3DS more than your Vita because the 3DS currently *has more games since it was released earlier* however this state of matters is subject to change _*in the nearby future*_. If specs weren't important at all, gaming would just stop evolving at the level of *Atari's*.


I agree with you, but just how much can we advance with stuff like AI now a days?
Look at PC VS consoles, how much different is AI when comparing the current platforms?
It's something that requires a lot of work which is entirely up to the developers, hardware isn't a hurdle anymore since there's so much untapped potential even on the 360.

Also enemy counts only makes a difference for a small and specific genre of games, like beat em ups and the like. Anything beyond that requires too much work and money to be considered by developers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> I agree with you, but just how much can we advance with stuff like AI now a days?
> Look at PC VS consoles, how much different is AI when comparing the current platforms?
> It's something that requires a lot of work which is entirely up to the developers, hardware isn't a hurdle anymore since there's so much untapped potential even on the 360.
> 
> Also enemy counts only makes a difference for a small and specific genre of games, like beat em ups and the like. Anything beyond that requires too much work and money to be considered by developers.


Every single game *with enemies* that isn't an RPG-type with a fixed amount of them per encounter can benefit from enhanced calculation power, but calculation power alone doesn't make it happen. The number of enemies on-screen is also dependent on the amount of available texture cache and RAM/VRAM - unless the enemies are just copy/pastes of the same model with the same texture, numerous enemies have to be stored somewhere to be displayed on-screen. The same applies to in-game objects - the complexity of environments is directly connected to the capabilities of the console, that's why environments in Wii games are mostly static - rarely can you interact with them, and things like this build up the replay value as there's always this "one item you haven't used before" somewhere out there.

I don't see why people whine when somebody wants to give them "more" for the same price. I don't understand why people are so quick to throw around the term "graphics whore" when better specs simply open the doors for developers and give them space to create in rather then just impose better graphics. I don't understand why "Better Specs" could be considered "Worse" by anyone - the word "Better" is already there and points at a clear improvement.

I can agree to the extent that graphics are not the pinnacle of what games should offer, but better hardware doesn't only allow better graphics, and this is the point I'm trying to get across. Better hardware gives more design possibilities, and that's that.


----------



## funem (Apr 3, 2012)

Personally I don't really care about the power, It can look a whizzy as it wants, if its no fun, its not worth playing. Look how much "pretty" crap has been released on the Xbox and PS3, proof that graphics alone do not make a game.

Personally anyone in the industry that still thinks they are of the upmost importance, are in the wrong job.

Strangely for an industry that keeps saying there needs to be a lot of grunt under the hood, they certainly keep churning out "retro" titles in all their 8/16/32 bit glory. why, because they already know what makes a good game, and they know its not just graphics.


----------



## PriMieon (Apr 3, 2012)

google (google.com)  '' unnamed source ''... wii u news will show up... i mean it... 2 links of the 1st site are nintendo wiiu news...
i guess that says it all


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I can agree to the extent that graphics are not the pinnacle of what games should offer, but better hardware doesn't only allow better graphics, and this is the point I'm trying to get across. Better hardware gives more design possibilities, and that's that.


I want to add that I specifically just meant AI with my post. I know PC games have better physics engines compared to games on other platforms.

On another note I remember hearing that Nintendo was paring up with Havok for the Wii U, I wonder how that turns out.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> lokomelo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why people get mad when anybody say that A brand has more graphics power than B brand. Wii and DS prove to us that graphics power does not mean fun games. I can say that because I have a "weak" 3DS and a "powerful" vita, I play my 3DS much, and much more than I play my vita, so, graphics is important, but not that much.
> ...


​
I agree the lackluster specs really shows on its last two years of it life cycle where it's struggling to get those sales.

Anyway...
Vita shall forever lack Pokemon, for me personally 3DS is the ultimate choice of longer use where I clock in easily 500 hours on such a game.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 3, 2012)

Not even powerful as 6~7 years old consoles? Mother of God.


----------



## vpd (Apr 3, 2012)

Slightly higher or lower specs than current gen doesn't matter, either way we are going to see loads of lazy ports of PS3/360 games we have already had for years with probably worse online (if the game included any). Hardly a reason to rush out and buy it. That said i will eventually buy one a year or two after launch.


----------



## PriMieon (Apr 3, 2012)

yesterday i read on a other site that had this news:
OH THAT IS SAD ... THEN THERE IS NO WAY I AM GETTING THIS... GAMES ARE ONLY FUN IF THEY ARE IN SUPER HIGH DEFINITION...
i was laughing sooooo hard

i love those old NES,SNES graphics for games like final fantasy and MEGA MAN ... WHAT WOULD MEGA MAN BE IN GOOD GRAPHICS???...but pokemon 3d battle games or zelda, mario kart can have nice graphics

i think n64 had bad graphics but i do not need better graphics then gamecube... better or nice but i do not need them


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 3, 2012)

i am not agreeing to the fact tht this should be news anymore even from me. we cant tell now which sys is more powerful bcz of the continuous falsities coming forth.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 3, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> I don't understand why people get mad when anybody say that A brand has more graphics power than B brand. Wii and DS prove to us that graphics power does not mean fun games. I can say that because I have a "weak" 3DS and a "powerful" vita, I play my 3DS much, and much more than I play my vita, so, graphics is important, but not that much.
> 
> (I hate to say this, but, look at the sales numbers).


Gameplay trumps graphics every time.  That said, Nintendo totally skipped over an entire generation of next-gen graphics primarily for cost cutting measures.  After a billion Wiis have sold, you would think Nintendo would release an HD wii.  It wouldn't be without precident if Nintendo did this, recalling the N64 memory expansion pak.  But NO.  After years of success with the Wii, Nintendo fans like me are poised to be excited for a powerful Nintendo home console, and I don't think that's too much to ask.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 3, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


Well that DOES look a lot better than ANY PS3 game I own!


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2012)

Wait, do people still use the PS3 as a legitimate barometer of graphical standards?


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 3, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Lol,
> ...



Thank you for your wise words....I asume you are one one of those people who think they are exclusive themselves?
GO PLAY COD.

You my friend did'nt get my post.. AT ALL.
I was also making up some news.
Throw some facts together and speculate.
There's NO evidence to this topic wheter WiiU will have lower specs than current gen.
On the other hand, SONIC has appeared on ALL platform nowadays. He used to be exclusive to you know.....


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2012)

What's wrong with CoD? Apart from the mass repetition.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Wait, do people still use the PS3 as a legitimate barometer of graphical standards?



Not me! I have a 40 bucks gpu in my 5 year old PC, lol!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 3, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Hielkenator said:
> ...


I don't play COD at all.
GO SPREAD YOUR NINTY IS GOD BULLSHIT ELSEWHERE.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Wait, do people still use the PS3 as a legitimate barometer of graphical standards?


Didn't think it ever was.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2012)

^It was only a matter of time until something like this would happen.^


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Dear Nintendo:
> No analog triggers.  No upscaled wii/gc.  Official announcement of no 3D games for 3D monitors.  The dreadful notion that this might be as (OR LESS) powerful than the 360.  Please stop smoking crack rocks.  If you must continue to abuse crack, please make it yourself rather than waste the Nintendo coffers; crack is far more expensive than powdered cocaine, and there is less risk of a cut product.



Right, because we *ALL* know that having 3D automatically makes a game *that* much better.  You don't even know what the official specs are, but judging from Nintendo's website, we can gather that it won't be weaker than the current gen.   http://e3.nintendo.com/hw/#/about  You're welcome

How can people assume that it's less powerful than Xbox or PS3?  They think have the balls to make such a baseless claim when several other developers have stated otherwise? Funny that they should say that, and if it's "less powerful" than the current gen consoles, how in blazes will it be able to output 720/1080p, especially after Nintendo themselves said it would?

Sure seems weaker to me (*sarcasm*)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

People really need to make up their minds. Is CoD the cancer that's killing gaming, casual app gaming, or motion controls?

We can't have three cancers at once.


----------



## Gnargle (Apr 3, 2012)

> There aren't as many shaders


I have never seen so much retardation in one phrase


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

The only cancer is fanboys.


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm starting to really hate the idea that stronger power = better console...

It seems that's all anyone really cares about are stronger consoles...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> I'm starting to really hate the idea that stronger power = better console...



Fortunately usually a more powerful console is a better console.

The Xbox 360 and PS3 didn't just succeed because it had more graphical power. They succeeded because they had great games that took advantage of this graphical power.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> I'm starting to really hate the idea that stronger power = better console...
> 
> It seems that's all anyone really cares about are stronger consoles...


Its been like that ever since consoles were first introduced. Nintendo themselves used to tout the power of Super Nintendo & N64 more than the games.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> We can't have three cancers at once.



You sure about that? I'm sure some cancer patients would beg to differ.


----------



## gameandmatch (Apr 3, 2012)

*gasp* Nintendo is probably about to make system that is weaker than the current gen consoles! Blasphemy I tell you, BLASPHEMY!!!!
That is all I am seeing from the current topic. Well also that others are trying to defend it and other things.


----------



## frogboy (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sure Nintendo will still find a way to use the system to it's fullest potential.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm inclined to believe this rumor is false, purely on the fact that Nintendo has never released a system that wasn't at least a little bit more powerful than the competition's prior generation systems. The Wii is more powerful than both the PS2 and XBox, and the 3DS is more powerful than the PSP. Not saying a lot more powerful. Just slightly more.


----------



## the_skdster (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish this was the April Fools joke instead. 
*cries*


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2012)

If powerful hardware was the most vital factor, the Genesis would have outsold the Snes in a heartbeat, but the Snes' games were what made the console sell, despite its weaker CPU.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 3, 2012)

the_skdster said:


> I wish this was the April Fools joke instead.
> *cries*


Always take rumours with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Kalidor (Apr 3, 2012)

GeekyGuy said:


> Speaking with Games Industry International (GII), two developers claim Nintendo's next-gen Wii U home console doesn't have the graphical power of this gen's HD systems.
> 
> "No, it's not up to the same level as the PS3 or the 360...The graphics are just not as powerful," said one anonymous source. Another developer GII spoke with, who they claim is with a major company, said, "Yeah, that's true. It doesn't produce graphics as well as the PS3 or the 360...There aren't as many shaders, it's not as capable. Sure, some things are better, mostly as a result of it being a more modern design. But overall the Wii U just can't quite keep up."
> 
> Source: Games Industry International


Bullshit , and my sister is beyonce

Anonymous devellopers (  sony & microsoft devellopers) , lol ,


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 3, 2012)

From source...



> The whole thing about the tablet controller is that you only get one of them, *and you can only use one* and it's not completely independent



Either they are falsifying their claims, or they are still using old dev kits.


----------



## gisel213 (Apr 3, 2012)

Less powerful seriously well good the Wii-U version of Dolphin should come along soon LOL....


----------



## koimayeul (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, lucky my bro is not browsing gbatemp he would be in a rage spree reading this lol. He can go on for hours about Nintendo feasting on the cheap composants for their devices and milking our beloved kids with mario, pokemon and the likes.. Actually, i can't argue with that either.. Now if that rumor is true, as the Wii is only a little more powerful than a ps2/xbox, i wouldn't be surprised. :/


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 3, 2012)

I think ill believe the major companies who have publically commented on how powerful wii u is rather then the same annonymous source who have told us such great things like ps4 at e3.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 3, 2012)

Being anonymous on an article simply implies the website has nothing to report, so they make up their own story to get hits, and in this case, I'm sure they're getting quite a bit.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## TemplarGR (Apr 3, 2012)

This rumour is obviously false. Leaked specs of the Wii-U suggest that it will be much more powerful than current gen consoles. Much much better cpu(Power7, rumoured 4 cores-16 threads 4+ Ghz), vastly better gpu(custom r700 design), and probably at least 1gb ram. These specs are trashing the PS3.  If NIntendo adds more ram (4 gigs would be ideal but 2 is more likely) this machine will be more than enough. It may not be the best console of the next generation, but it will sure close the gab between it and the other consoles, making multiplatform games possible again on it. Just remember that both Microsoft and Sony intend to follow this strategy and make 300$ consoles and not 600$, so they will not be better by much...

PS: Why people underestimate the 3DS capabilities is beyond me. It is vastly better than the PSP in terms of power.Have a look at a game like Resident Evil Revelations. Seriously. And this game doesn't even tax the 3DS much. Nintendo even considers to unlock the second core of the system and update the 3ds capability to use less resources. Similarly to the Wii-U, the 3DS may not be as powerful as the Vita, but it surely closed the gap that existed between the original DS and PSP... I am sure that crossplatform games between the 3DS and the Vita will not have many differences like the last gen...

PS2: Despite popular belief, the Gamecube was more powerful than the PS2 and by some accounts matched the original XBOX. Why people believe otherwise is beyond me. Just have a look at RE4 in both consoles...


----------



## Erdnaxela (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice, my weekly "lol nintendo" topic/news


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 3, 2012)

Bullshit rumour is bullshit.
What do they mean "*Nintendo's new console is not even equal to the current generation"*. Did they want to say Wii U is not even equal to Wii ??


----------



## Valwin (Apr 3, 2012)

My Dad works at Nintendo and he say Wiiu is as powerful as N64


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> My Dad works at Nintendo and he say Wiiu is as powerful as N64


My uncle's friends Mum's daughter works at Sega and she says that Sega are cancelling lots of games so they can release them on Dreamcast 2 which will be announced at E3 2013.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 3, 2012)

My uncle works with somebody whose son's best friends older brother delivered pizza to Nintendo. He said the power level was OVER 9000!


----------



## Midna (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh man, guys! An anonymous source has provided exclusive information to an obscure website, information that contradicts all more reputable information revealed so far!

Sounds uber-reliable! Time to post it on GBAtemp!

...

Oh, and by the way. The article claims it has less shaders than the 630. The 3DS has more shaders than the 360.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 3, 2012)

My second cousin twice removed knows a Nintendo employee's father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate, which means absolutely nothing.

_edit_

Anyways, I don't know what's worse. The fanboys who simply say this is false without something to back it up, or the haters who simply say this is truth who also have nothing to back that up?


----------



## indask8 (Apr 3, 2012)

It wouldn't really surprise me if it's true, especially with the tablet/controller and the need to keep the price affordable.

It wouldn't surprise me, and wouldn't scare me, Nintendo always (well.. maybe not for GC or N64) had "low power" systems, it's the know how of their developers and the quality of their games that makes the difference, and if the system as a balanced power and is easy to code, the developers will follow.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't wait till E3 so we can put these rumors to rest...only for it all to start up again for another year for the PS4 and the Nextbox.

But if this does turn out to be true, Nintendo really would be shooting themselves in the foot next gen.

This will be a fun 18 months.


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> obscure website


:|
gameindustry.biz = Eurogamer.


----------



## ForteGospel (Apr 3, 2012)

GJ getting a rumor to the front page (i can bet that guild was the one to do that)

just for the hell of it i went to the main page and changed the 'portal options' to show up to 40 articles, neither in all news, popular nor gaming there was a *rumor*

I cant remember any other time that a rumor got to the main page.

again GJ!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2012)

_"The graphics are just not as powerful."_

_"There aren't as many shaders"_

lmfao


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> just for the hell of it i went to the main page and changed the 'portal options' to show up to 40 articles, neither in all news, popular nor gaming there was a *rumor*


http://gbatemp.net/t...r-art-revealed/
http://gbatemp.net/t...r-ps-vita-slim/
http://gbatemp.net/t...-for-next-year/


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 3, 2012)

Having recently played on a Wii U myself I can confirm that yes, the graphics are pitiful even compared to early 360 and PS3 games.

Immediately after playing I started to vomit. The vomiting continued for 72 hours thereafter.

And I must admit that even the vomit was more graphically impressive than anything the Wii U was able to produce.

;O;


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> GJ getting a rumor to the front page (i can bet that guild was the one to do that)
> 
> just for the hell of it i went to the main page and changed the 'portal options' to show up to 40 articles, neither in all news, popular nor gaming there was a *rumor*
> 
> ...









If all gaming news sites can make a news post out of this rumour, why can't GBAtemp?
People complain about not having enough stuff on the front page and they still complain!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 3, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Having recently played on a Wii U myself I can confirm that yes, the graphics are pitiful even compared to early 360 and PS3 games.
> 
> Immediately after playing I started to vomit. The vomiting continued for 72 hours thereafter.
> 
> ...



You lie! You originally said you continued vomiting for 73 hours.


----------



## silver_ryder (Apr 3, 2012)

Stay with the vomit to play is more cheaper. lol

Anyway an anonymous source told me that the PS4 will be more powerful than a rocket ship, and the Wiiu ill have a Mario, metroid, and zelda game's. :-)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 3, 2012)

silver_ryder said:


> Stay with the vomit to play is more cheaper. lol
> 
> Anyway an anonymous source told me that the PS4 will be more powerful than a *rocket ship*, and the Wiiu ill have a Mario, metroid, and zelda game's. :-)



Let's hope it doesn't pull a space shuttle Columbia. That would be bad.


----------



## Gnargle (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not sure why Nintendo would put hardware more than 6 years old in their system, but who knows. That's the only way it'd be less powerful. Oh, and once again:


> less shaders


----------



## ForteGospel (Apr 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> ForteGospel said:
> 
> 
> > just for the hell of it i went to the main page and changed the 'portal options' to show up to 40 articles, neither in all news, popular nor gaming there was a *rumor*
> ...


they are not in the main page right now...

IMO the main page should be for the news chosen by the admins - as the name says "All *News*"


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 3, 2012)

I smell bologna!


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2012)

-Walks in to thread
-sees comment about vomiting.


This shit should be EOF'd, those other frontpage rumors were at least not obviously fake and contradicting.
Anonymous developers? Come on, my ass is a more reliable source than that.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 3, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> they are not in the main page right now...
> 
> IMO the main page should be for the news chosen by the admins - as the name says "All *News*"


Negative news for something you believe to be superior = bad? Hell lets all just move into Nintendo/Sony/Microsoft Wonderland and live happily ever after.

If nothing else, this just proves that not everyone is happy with the specs Nintendo has put in the WiiU. It could just as well mean that the specs aren't bad, but it could just as well mean that it's not what the devs in question expected. I just skipped the 7 pages of replies since I can pretty much imagine what the posts are all about.


----------



## ForteGospel (Apr 3, 2012)

Qtis said:


> ForteGospel said:
> 
> 
> > they are not in the main page right now...
> ...


man they are not even news...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 3, 2012)

Who cares, the Wii was way less powerful then either the PS3 or the 360 yet still managed to sell a crap load of systems and software. At the end of the day these companies, thats all they really care about. 

If you enjoyed the Wii in spite of its lack of power in the face of the competition, take heart you where not alone, in fact you where in the majority... It gives me some hope that perhaps people do value a good time over graphics. I mean great graphics are a good thing, but if its not fun the prettiest game on the planet is still going to bomb. As with most things in life, balance is key. Nintendo seems to have a fairly firm grasp of what it can sell at what price and what the general consumer wants out of its products.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

Problem is while the Wii it bought a lot of gamers in, it lost a lot of gamers too...gamers who actually by games.  Nintendo does well with its big franchises but I'm pretty sure that they would love to have those gamers back to help with sales of Last Story & Xenoblade Chronicles.

It burned a lot of developers & publishers as well, which I guess is why we mostly have ports and multiplattform releases. Sure gameplay is more important than graphics but the graphics help bring more titles to it and what would you rather have, a ok looking game with great gameplay or a great looking game with great gameplay?

It all adds to the experience. Quite frankly I'd love to see Nintendo with something high end, imagine how much more amazing their games can be.  Regardless I'm still getting a Wii U just for what Nintendo has for it.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Apr 3, 2012)

Why people can't just enjoy video games?
Some years ago (before Xbox360 actually) nobody cared about those "it's X times powerful than Y, OMG".
I enjoyed my playing with my PS3/PC/Wii and will enjoy playing with a Wii U, that's all I care.
But reading reactions to this type of news(like the "on par" of last week) is funny, and i'm not talking only about gbatemp.

Myself, I never trusted rumor of randoms anonymous devs, E3 is close enough now.


----------



## boombox (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd rather see what E3 brings too.
I'm not particularly excited about it anyway..unless it had zelda on launch day..but it's Nintendo we're talking about here pfffft.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2012)

TemplarGR said:


> PS2: Despite popular belief, the Gamecube was more powerful than the PS2 and by some accounts matched the original XBOX. Why people believe otherwise is beyond me. Just have a look at RE4 in both consoles...



Yep, It had the works; S3TC texture compression, transform and lighting, Trilinear mip-mapping, bump mapping, environment/mirror mapping, z-buffer, Anisotropic filtering, 20 million fully-lit polygons (Factor 5 reached insane poly counts in Rogue Squadron 2).  It was on par with Xbox in many aspects, the only major weak point was its smaller 1.4GB games.  Had they been full sized DVDs, it would have done better.  Granted, the Gamecube was far from being Nintendo's worst-selling console (*cough* Virtual Boy *cough*).  Indeed, it was a very powerful console at the time.  More about the hardware can be found here: http://web.archive.org/web/20080222190252/http://www.segatech.com/gamecube/overview/index.html  The very notion that the Wii U is being labeled as "weaker than the current generation" by so-called developers is retarded and will be disproved at E3.


----------



## gDan (Apr 3, 2012)

Erdnaxela said:


> Why people can't just enjoy video games?
> Some years ago (before Xbox360 actually) nobody cared about those "it's X times powerful than Y, OMG".
> I enjoyed my playing with my PS3/PC/Wii and will enjoy playing with a Wii U, that's all I care.
> But reading reactions to this type of news(like the "on par" of last week) is funny, and i'm not talking only about gbatemp.
> ...



Well, that's just not true. Nintendo themselves were all about Power back in the NES times (you know: Nintendo Power, Power Glove, "Now Play with Power"...) and I remember that vehement arguments about the specs of Sega and Nintendo consoles were all the rage before Sony. The N64 was all about its "power" (64 BITS!!! That's two times Playstation's mere 32 bits!!!) too.

That said, I perfectly agree that rumors are stupid in general, in particular when anonymous and not backed by any proof whatsoever. Let's wait E3 and subsequent hand-ons.


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Apr 3, 2012)

since when do people take april fools so seriously..?


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 3, 2012)

The 3ds already has better shading then the Wii. If the Wii-U's shading tech isn't on par or higher then the 3ds then well..that just plain sad.


----------



## Some1CP (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I actually think this is bullshit. 2 anonymous developers said it's less powerful, while a lot of other known developers stated that it actually IS more powerful than the current gen. If it's not, I wouldn't mind anyway, those Zelda graphics are sexy 


Spoiler


----------



## PrestonThomas (Apr 3, 2012)

Even if this is true is it really a bad thing I mean lets look at it this way ok. 

When the PSP came out you had the GBA and then the DS and both was not as powerful than the PSP but they both beat the PSP because of the quality of the games.

The Wii is the same it has a very high content of quality if people really wanted to play it and its beaten both PS3 and 360 in what it wanted to do.

I cant see this being any different with the Wii U apart from M$ and Sony trying to copy the tablet design if this works and it sells well. I mean they already had to motion sensoring for the consoles because the Wii was kicking their asses in that market and still is.

Power is not everything its all down to quality of games. Plus I like what Nintendo are doing and thats trying to be different and I also like the games that comes out on a Nintendo machine as most of them are colourful and fun to play.


----------



## Some1CP (Apr 3, 2012)

PrestonThomas said:


> Even if this is true is it really a bad thing I mean lets look at it this way ok.
> 
> When the PSP came out you had the GBA and then the DS and both was not as powerful than the PSP but they both beat the PSP because of the quality of the games.
> 
> ...


Yes, Nintendo actually influences the gaming market in some way or another.
Yes, the Wii actually sold more than PS3 and the Xbox 360 and has some GREAT, I mean fuck*n GREAT games on the Wii, but those are the first party titles and some exclusives. You can play a multiplatform game with better "graphics and features" on the PS360. If you have to choose on which console to play it, WHY would somebody choose the Wii (for any other reason than the motion control)? The biggest flaw of the Wii is the lack of third party support, and I can see that Nintendo is changing it with the Wii U.
And yes, I remember reading somewhere that M$ and Sony actually patented some kind of "tablet controlling" device or a similar way to do that. (PS3 and Vita).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

PrestonThomas said:


> When the PSP came out you had the GBA and then the DS and both was not as powerful than the PSP but they both beat the PSP because of the quality of the games.



TBH I say the PSP is better than the DS but that's just my opinion. The PSP was an excellent handheld and if it wasn't better than the DS than it was at least just as good. Some really quality games and it really meshed together console quality games with handheld experiences.

BUT I DIGRESS.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

It depends on what you like, I was not really that into Sony games. There was some good titles but I can't say I regret selling my PSP while I've had my DS since launch.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> It depends on what you like, I was not really that into Sony games. There was some good titles but I can't say I regret selling my PSP while I've had my DS since launch.



Definitely, both handhelds were excellent though and I don't think I'd call anyone out for saying they liked their DS more than their PSP or visa versa. I will call bullshit on anyone who thinks the PSP was a horrible handheld though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 3, 2012)

= walks in look at all the $ony and m$ boyz trolling this thread...walks out and slams door =


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Apr 3, 2012)

Lesson of the day: rumors are bullshit.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2012)

These days, making a comment on the power of the Wii U seems to be about equal to dropping a match in gasoline.


----------



## Wintrale (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't actually see this as a huge deal if it's true. While I don't actually believe Nintendo would release a console somewhere between the Wii and PS3 in power, even if they did, it's not like they haven't already shown that they can do more with less than a lot of other developers. I don't think we'll ever see something as expansive as Xenoblade Chronicles on a PS3 or 360, as an example, and the only reason it's as expansive as it is is because - I presume - the lower development costs of the Wii allowed them to do it.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 4, 2012)

Just a rumour but who knows.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 4, 2012)

Even if it's not as powerful, you can't tell me this doesn't look sexy, especially for a tech demo...



Spoiler











I understand the need to be up to date in terms of hardware and software, but as long as the games still look good (Which they clearly do, and will), and they're fun, that's really all that matters.  I'm sure a lot of people, including myself, will be purchasing an Xbox 720/PS4 or whatever they'll be named some time after the Wii U (Granted they come out after), so if it's really that big of a deal, there's always that solution.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> These days, making a comment on the power of the Wii U seems to be about equal to dropping a match in gasoline.



The comments here are nothing compared to the exiting comments people post on YouTube. Believe me, the posts here are much more civil in comparison.  I confess that I...kind of got caught up in a discussion with some moron who thinks the Gamecube was the weakest of the last-gen consoles.  Suffice to say, it didn't turn out too well.  I guess arguing on the 'net is like the Special Olympics.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > These days, making a comment on the power of the Wii U seems to be about equal to dropping a match in gasoline.
> ...



My original quote still stands, but Youtube? That's a whole other case.

Making a comment about gaming systems there is about equal to dropping a match in gasoline... on the Hindenburg.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 4, 2012)

I guess GBAtemp is not a forum of facts anymore. Just bullshit rumors and fanboys.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I guess GBAtemp is not a forum of facts anymore. Just bullshit rumors and fanboys.



Implying any forum is about facts and not opinions.

Plus this has RUMOR in all caps in the title and the body text doesn't confirm anything, it just says two yahoos "claimed" the statements discussed.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 4, 2012)

I like how people belittle "Nintendo fanboys" when they deny or downplay all good news about the wii u,but
then get giddy (alright!!!) when bad things come around. Waiting in the dark corners of the internet to say  "I told you so" or (as Guild  put it)"I figure as much" while saying it not even out yet, no one know as if that was their stance in the first place. 



DiscostewSM said:


> My second cousin twice removed knows a Nintendo employee's father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate, which means absolutely nothing.
> 
> _edit_
> 
> Anyways, I don't know what's worse. The fanboys who simply say this is false without something to back it up, or the haters who simply say this is truth who also have nothing to back that up?


Because out spoken devs clearly saying it is at least as powerful (if not more, I really didn't feel like looking for old news of trustworthy devs said more) than the ps3/360 isn't enough back up?

Yeah, I scanned the thread after missing so much.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I like how people belittle "Nintendo fanboys" when they deny or downplay all good news about the wii u,but
> then get giddy (alright!!!) when bad things come around. Waiting in the dark corners of the internet to say  "I told you so" or (as Guild  put it)"I figure as much" while saying it not even out yet, no one know as if that was their stance in the first place.



Are you perhaps illiterate or did you just miss the parts where I said the Wii U is most likely more powerful than the current gen HD consoles. My point was that it probably wasn't by a huge leap though, I compared it like the Wii to the Gamecube.

So no, I haven't been waiting in the "dark corners of the internet" to pounce on this news and say "I told you show" because I didn't even agree with the rumor in the first place.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I like how people belittle &quot;Nintendo fanboys&quot; when they deny or downplay all good news about the wii u,but
> ...



Only the "I figure as much(or something you say similar to that)" was towards you. Everything else was towards the hypocritical haters in the thread.Sorry, I should have been more clear.


----------



## 1Player (Apr 4, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I like how people belittle "Nintendo fanboys" when they deny or downplay all good news about the wii u,but
> then get giddy (alright!!!) when bad things come around. Waiting in the dark corners of the internet to say  "I told you so" or (as Guild  put it)"I figure as much" while saying it not even out yet, no one know as if that was their stance in the first place.



I like how Nintendo fanboys accept positive rumors as fact and dismiss negative rumors.


----------



## chyyran (Apr 4, 2012)

SO..MANY..CONTRADICTIONS D:

But seriously, why do so many different sources claim different things. I mean, what's the point?

Rumours are practically meaningless, we'll all known when the WiiU actually is released. I'm expecting slightly above PS3/XBOX360, but not by much.


On a completely different note, this is my 1 999th post.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Only the "I figure as much(or something you say similar to that)" was towards you. Everything else was towards the hypocritical haters in the thread.Sorry, I should have been more clear.



I don't think I've ever used the term "I figured as much". I don't really talk like that, it's just not a phrase I use a lot.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

1Player said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I like how people belittle "Nintendo fanboys" when they deny or downplay all good news about the wii u,but
> ...



shh baby shhhs only dreams now


----------



## Midna (Apr 4, 2012)

1Player said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I like how people belittle "Nintendo fanboys" when they deny or downplay all good news about the wii u,but
> ...


I try to remain unbiased for my part, though I would consider myself a Nintendo "fan". And as for me, when rumours roll around, I make sure to evaluate the legitimacy of their sources and make a judgement based off of that. Obviously I don't want negative rumours about any of the companies to be true, and remain cautiously optimistic about the positive ones.

As for this one, there is virtually nothing to suggest this is remotely legitimate. I put as much faith in this one as I would if my Uncle shared details with me about the next Xbox.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 4, 2012)

1Player said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I like how people belittle "Nintendo fanboys" when they deny or downplay all good news about the wii u,but
> ...


You don't get it do you? Every other info about the hardware has either come from Nintendo them selfs or real third party developers. With them saying that they are pleasantly surprised with the hardware's graphical capabilities.
While I don't doubt any fanboy would do what you described it clearly isn't the case here.
Actually, you're the ones who is biased, looking at your troll posts from the past just proves that any opinion of yours are invalid. 50% consists of you showing hatred against Nintendo and it's fans. Just look at your avatar FFS.
Seriously why bother posting the same comment twice in this thread? We didn't miss it the first time you know, we just didn't bother replying to you.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 4, 2012)

1Player said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I like how people belittle "Nintendo fanboys" when they deny or downplay all good news about the wii u,but
> ...



Reverse could be said for Nintendo haters, but I doubt you'd have mentioned that.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 4, 2012)

So was this front page news because the Magazine Staff wanted to be antagonistic?

If so, you're two days late.


----------



## Midna (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah seriously who the hell made this front page news? Guild? Was that you?

This is the first rumour of it's kind I've seen on the front page for a while, and it's not even remotely trustworthy. We've had plenty of news more notable than this about the next gen in recent days, and _this _is what you put up for the site to see?

Hell, there was a thread about this on /v/ the other day, and we just debunked the source and started talking about Pikmin


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 4, 2012)

Midna said:


> Yeah seriously who the hell made this front page news? Guild? Was that you?
> 
> This is the first rumour of it's kind I've seen on the front page for a while, and it's not even remotely trustworthy. We've had plenty of news more notable than this about the next gen in recent days, and _this _is what you put up for the site to see?
> 
> Hell, there was a thread about this on /v/ the other day, and we just debunked the source and started talking about Pikmin


Guild explained earlier that it was front-paged due to its contradictions with more reliable sources, deeming it 'interesting'. Judging by the amount of posts here, I'd say Guild was about right.

On topic: For now, I will completely dismiss this rumor as even remotely likely unless proven otherwise, as it completely conflicts with far more reliable sources.


----------



## Midna (Apr 4, 2012)

AaronUzumaki said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah seriously who the hell made this front page news? Guild? Was that you?
> ...


The amount of posts here is clearly unrelated to it being featured on the front page.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 4, 2012)

Midna said:


> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...


That is a pretty powerful adjective. Care to fill me in how it is so clear?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't think I've ever used the term &quot;I figured as much&quot;. I don't really talk like that, it's just not a phrase I use a lot.


Must have been someone else. My mistake. 


Valwin said:


> shh baby shhhs only dreams now


Ok, I'll say it...
lolwat?


Midna said:


> Yeah seriously who the hell made this front page news? Guild? Was that you?
> 
> This is the first rumour of it's kind I've seen on the front page for a while, and it's not even remotely trustworthy. We've had plenty of news more notable than this about the next gen in recent days, and _this _is what you put up for the site to see?
> 
> Hell, there was a thread about this on /v/ the other day, and we just debunked the source and started talking about Pikmin


I'm not sure who did it,but I find it funny that (it seems literally)everyone is blaming/accusing him for putting it on the front page.

Btw, I didn't even know it was on the front page 'till farther scanning.


----------



## Midna (Apr 4, 2012)

AaronUzumaki said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > AaronUzumaki said:
> ...


You've clearly missed something.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 4, 2012)

Midna said:


> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...


Again spewing those adjectives without explaining them? You CLEARLY cannot fathom such an ambiguous adjective...


----------



## Midna (Apr 4, 2012)

AaronUzumaki said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > AaronUzumaki said:
> ...


Someone clearly cannot fathom... satire...


Spoiler


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 4, 2012)

Midna said:


> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...


Except the first time wasn't a joke. Sure you replied to my reply with a joke and I followed suit, but the original claim still remains unjustified...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 4, 2012)

Aren't you both derailing the thread?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2012)

1Player said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I like how people belittle "Nintendo fanboys" when they deny or downplay all good news about the wii u,but
> ...



It's called confirmation bias. To be fair, though, everyone does it; it's not just a Nintendo thing.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking at the size of the system compared to the ps3 and 360 I'm surprised they crammed in as much stuff as they did.

To everyone complaining about it, would you rather have the system be the size of a mini fridge?


----------



## zadanlavey (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a video gamer that has been with you in the good and the bad (ever since I can remember). The reason for my writing this letter is to let you know my opinion on the Wii U, or what is the same, the future of Nintendo.

I still enjoy playing Wii and all of its games that couldn't be enjoyed the same way in any other system. Even games existing already for other platforms came back to life on the Wii as though they had been created for it, i.e. "Okami". Suda 51 could design a good game even on a calculator! But he designed one of the most memorable games for the Nintendo Wii, I'm talking about "No More Heroes", which has also been designed for another platform and which I've certainly played. Even though the graphical difference is abysmal, the gaming experience is not the same. Suda 51 designed this game using the features of the Nintendo Wii, and without them, the game turns into just another game. Capcom made an attempt and successfully left some original and transcending games on the Wii, such as "Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom", "Monster Hunter Tri", "Zack & Wiki" and "Resident Evil: Darkside Chronicles". SEGA left us the bloody and entertaining "Mad World"; EA gave us a taste of Dead Space with "Extraction"; Activision contributed with adaptations of Call of Duty; and Nintendo, on the other hand, developed games such as Brawl, Mario Kart, Strikers, Mario Galaxy, New Super Mario Bros., Zelda Twilight Princess, among others. All in all, the experiences playing Wii are hardly to be emulated by any other system and I thank you, guys, for all the moments of amusement I spent alone and in company.

Nowadays, it is not about which system is the best, but on which one I can play a special game. Wii left me without a Bioshock, a Dead Space, an Assassin's Creed, a Half Life, a Fallout, a Marvel Vs. Capcom 3, a Street Fighters IV, a Resident Evil 5, a Silent Hill: Homecoming, a Mortal Kombat 9, a GTA IV, an Oblivion, a Battlefield Bad Company 2, a Ninja Gaiden, a Dante's Inferno, a Red Dead Redemption, a Crysis 2 and I could still mention many other games. The reason for this games not being on the Nintendo Wii was mainly the general capacity of the console regarding graphics, processor and online. A video game lover like myself couldn't just stand still and watch these treasures go by. I was forced to acquire a console on which I could play the games I couldn't find on the Wii.

The very moment I saw the Wii U -along with all its power, beyond the innovativeness and interactivity complemented with the sharp graphical capabilities- I couldn't help but shed a tear out of joy, for I realized that my dream had become true. A Nintendo System supported by the companies that were absent in the franchises on the Nintendo Wii. A Nintendo System taken in consideration when designing games for not just one system.  The moment I saw the Wii U, I felt I wouldn't need any other video games console to fulfill myself as a video gamer.

But I recently read a news that disappointed me. It said that you were balancing the Wii U, and that you might sacrifice its power to make it more accessible.  As an experienced video gamer, what you guys presented in E3 regarding the Wii U, seemed to me like a system I should have, not an optional system.
Do not sacrifice the power of the Wii U! This is the utter victory for the console, and I'm not forgetting about the innovativeness of the control, but it is because of this power that we will be able to see the support of the big companies with their triple A games in this console.

I'm sure I'm not the only one with these feelings and I'm sure that there are many video gamers out there with this opinion.

Wii U FTW!!
(We want to be proud of our console)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
They sent me this:
(01/07/2011)


Hello,



We appreciate your interest in our recently announced Wii U console. I apologize that our response has taken longer than normal.  We have been experiencing a high volume of email since the recent E3 announcements and Nintendo 3DS system update.


I’ll make sure that what you said about this system will be forwarded, so your feedback will be heard. We do take all feedback into consideration.  

All of the details that we have available to share on the Wii U have been added to the E3 section of our website. Here’s a direct link to the Wii U information:


http://e3.nintendo.com/hw/#/introduction


At this point, we don’t know when any additional announcements might be made. I encourage you to keep checking our website’s “What’s New” section (http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew) for the latest information and announcements.



Sincerely,


Mina Harris
Nintendo of America Inc.




Nintendo's home page: http://www.nintendo.com/


http://www.nintendo.com/consumersurvey.jsp?iid=1245174&aid=99&[email protected]

-_-


----------



## SS4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually with the other system being obsolete hardware wise its not hard to believe at all that they can put better component in a smaller package. Look at PC, after 5 year, high end stuff u paid over 3 grands is beaten by low budget 300-500 bux systems.
If we talk GPU wise, the PS3 for instance is using a midrange nvidia Serie 7 equivalent....yeah not hard to do 10 time better.


I call BS on that rumor. Anyone that knows how the CPU, GPU, Arm and co business is would know that its almost impossible to make inferior hardware to things that are as old as the PS3/x360 unless you build it from part that arent even in production anymore or you are really buying the cheapest hardware available as possible....

Back when those consoles were build, the engraving process wasaround 90 nm or 65 nm, now its down to 28nm so performance are up and size are down. I could keep adding about new instructions and lot more things that have evolved since then making it ez for the  Wii U to top off both console. Even phones nowadays are getting close to consoles lol.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 4, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Aren't you both derailing the thread?


Why, yes... I do belive we were. I do apologize on both of our behalves.

On-topic: Even with less power, the Wii U would probably still do great. I will get one so long as Nintendo keeps making games.


----------



## smile72 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just can't believe this rumor, because Nintendo would at least want to be a little more powerful than PS3. But if it is true, I don't know, I'll still buy if the games look good, but I don't know.


----------



## Midna (Apr 4, 2012)

SS4 said:


> Actually with the other system being obsolete hardware wise its not hard to believe at all that they can put better component in a smaller package. Look at PC, after 5 year, high end stuff u paid over 3 grands is beaten by low budget 300-500 bux systems.
> If we talk GPU wise, the PS3 for instance is using a midrange nvidia Serie 7 equivalent....yeah not hard to do 10 time better.
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much this.You'd have to really try hard to make a device less powerful than a system released six years ago.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 4, 2012)

Found some real time Wiiu gameplay pictures guys Get ready



Spoiler


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 4, 2012)

Highly doubt it. Nintendo themselves said it would be "X" times more powerful (can't remember exact #) than current gen consoles In terms of cpu _AND _graphics.

Plus, Nintendo knows the demand for Hi-Def graphics, they wouldn't lose this potential cash-cow and opt out for lower graphics. They've avoided upping them far too long already.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 4, 2012)

zadanlavey said:


> This is a video gamer that has been with you in the good and the bad (ever since I can remember). The reason for my writing this letter is to let you know my opinion on the Wii U, or what is the same, the future of Nintendo.
> 
> I still enjoy playing Wii and all of its games that couldn't be enjoyed the same way in any other system. Even games existing already for other platforms came back to life on the Wii as though they had been created for it, i.e. "Okami". Suda 51 could design a good game even on a calculator! But he designed one of the most memorable games for the Nintendo Wii, I'm talking about "No More Heroes", which has also been designed for another platform and which I've certainly played. Even though the graphical difference is abysmal, the gaming experience is not the same. Suda 51 designed this game using the features of the Nintendo Wii, and without them, the game turns into just another game. Capcom made an attempt and successfully left some original and transcending games on the Wii, such as "Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom", "Monster Hunter Tri", "Zack & Wiki" and "Resident Evil: Darkside Chronicles". SEGA left us the bloody and entertaining "Mad World"; EA gave us a taste of Dead Space with "Extraction"; Activision contributed with adaptations of Call of Duty; and Nintendo, on the other hand, developed games such as Brawl, Mario Kart, Strikers, Mario Galaxy, New Super Mario Bros., Zelda Twilight Princess, among others. All in all, the experiences playing Wii are hardly to be emulated by any other system and I thank you, guys, for all the moments of amusement I spent alone and in company.
> 
> ...


great letter


----------



## cracker (Apr 4, 2012)

The Wii U was originally introduced by the press (perhaps very misleadingly) as an extension of the Wii with the capability of interacting with the games on your Wii as if you were in front of your TV and everything being displayed being viewable on the display. Later on it was announced that there would be titles that would be Wii U based that would be akin to "apps" on iPod/Android devices. It is relatively recently that it was revealed the Wii U will be a platform of its own so it seems like it might be an evolving platform that the Big N has been altering as the development goes on.

It may not best the graphics of current gen systems and it may not have games that are available to Sony and Microsoft system owners on it but it will have all of the first party games such as Donkey Kong Country, Zelda, Super Mario, Smash Bros, Mario Kart, Metroid, Kirby, Kid Icarus, Golden Sun, etc. will only be available on it and the fans of those franchises will push the sales of it surely. It probably won't be too high a seller until those titles get released and/or multiple units can be used with a Wii or AdHoc against each other.


----------



## smf (Apr 4, 2012)

Midna said:


> Pretty much this.You'd have to really try hard to make a device less powerful than a system released six years ago.



It's not that hard. A single PS3 & 360 CPU core is not much faster than the Wii, when you compare the clock speeds. This is because the cpu core used in both the PS3 & 360 (IBM screwed Sony and it is the same one) was only designed to run at really high clock speeds (Sony went to IBM with the idea so blame Ken) and not scale performance up (like the pentium4 vs the pentium3).

I've heard from a game developer with a Wii-U dev kit that it's just got two cores that are the same speed as the Wii (which is unsuprising as PowerPC doesn't get much faster anyway). The 360 has three cores, so it should still beat the Wii-U & the PS3 has the Cell's (the Cell should make the PS3 the fastest but it doesn't necessarily scale like that and depends much more on the software you run).

No idea about the GPU, I'd expect something quite a bit better than the Wii but that might still put it around the PS3/360. If they are using an off the shelf part then it should be much better because of the progress in the market since then, if it's custom designed then all bets are off and it depends on how much they spent and how well they used the money.

With CPU power however there hasn't been any real progress in the PowerPC since the Wii came out. You can hang your hopes on it not being final silicon and faster parts coming soon, but it's unlikely you'd get more than 30% improvement and that still leaves the Wii hanging around near the PS3/360 in terms of CPU power. Even doubling the speed is unlikely to get it to PS4/720 speeds (they are both likely to jump to X86-64).

Not that it matters much, Nintendo have always been good at making games for low powered machines & that is what counts. The Wii-U is going to be much better than the Wii, you can't and shouldn't compare it to any of the other consoles.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 4, 2012)

Will if Nintendo continues to compromise required aspects of a console, this is surely expected.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 4, 2012)

cracker said:


> The Wii U was originally introduced by the press (perhaps very misleadingly) as an extension of the Wii with the capability of interacting with the games on your Wii as if you were in front of your TV and everything being displayed being viewable on the display. Later on it was announced that there would be titles that would be Wii U based that would be akin to "apps" on iPod/Android devices. It is relatively recently that it was revealed the Wii U will be a platform of its own so it seems like it might be an evolving platform that the Big N has been altering as the development goes on.




No it wasn't, at E3 when it was first revealed to the press, they clearly said it was the successor to the Wii...they even showed the Wii U console and had playable Wii U consoles at the show.




zadanlavey said:


> They sent me this:
> 
> I’ll make sure that what you said about this system will be forwarded, so your feedback will be heard. We do take all feedback into consideration.


At Leapfrog we said that when people posted stuff for us. We never ever forwarded comments on, we were asked not to. Most companies do the same with emails.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 4, 2012)

smf said:


> I've heard from a game developer...



I think we heard enough....


----------



## Midna (Apr 4, 2012)

cracker said:


> The Wii U was originally introduced by the press (perhaps very misleadingly) as an extension of the Wii with the capability of interacting with the games on your Wii as if you were in front of your TV and everything being displayed being viewable on the display. Later on it was announced that there would be titles that would be Wii U based that would be akin to "apps" on iPod/Android devices. It is relatively recently that it was revealed the Wii U will be a platform of its own so it seems like it might be an evolving platform that the Big N has been altering as the development goes on.


But that's... completely and utterly wrong.


----------



## TemplarGR (Apr 4, 2012)

smf said:


> It's not that hard. A single PS3 & 360 CPU core is not much faster than the Wii, when you compare the clock speeds. This is because the cpu core used in both the PS3 & 360 (IBM screwed Sony and it is the same one) was only designed to run at really high clock speeds (Sony went to IBM with the idea so blame Ken) and not scale performance up (like the pentium4 vs the pentium3).
> 
> I've heard from a game developer with a Wii-U dev kit that it's just got two cores that are the same speed as the Wii (which is unsuprising as PowerPC doesn't get much faster anyway). The 360 has three cores, so it should still beat the Wii-U & the PS3 has the Cell's (the Cell should make the PS3 the fastest but it doesn't necessarily scale like that and depends much more on the software you run).
> 
> No idea about the GPU, I'd expect something quite a bit better than the Wii but that might still put it around the PS3/360. If they are using an off the shelf part then it should be much better because of the progress in the market since then, if it's custom designed then all bets are off and it depends on how much they spent and how well they used the money.



Why you like to throw FUD around? PowerPC is also inside XBox360 and PS3 you know... Oh yes, Cell is nothing more than an overglorified PowerPC. And in Wii-U Nintendo has confirmed that there will be a Power7 cpu. Power7 has at least 4 cores and 4 threads per core. While the Xbox360 has 3 cores and 2 threads per core. Oh and Power7 reaches 4.25 ghz speeds, while Xbox360 and PS3 has 3.2 ghz versions, so now, PowerPC isn't slow in terms of Mhz... So that "Dev" of yours is obviously lying. The Gpu will be more evolved as well, a custom design similar to R700, while in Xbox there was a custom design based on R520. Both ati/amd gpus. So yeah, the Wii-U specs revealed by Nintendo confirm it will be more powerful than current gen, those who deny it are either trolls or marketing people from the competition...

Which brings me to the next point (slightly off topic). While some people bash the "Nintendo fanbois" for being biased, i have noticed a trend in later years on the internet. Some people and even some "review sites" (Destructoid comes to mind), seem to have an agenta to attack anything Nintendo with a passion. This is not a simple dislike anymore. This is a relentless biased attack against the leader of the industry. Most of the time they don't use facts either. They just throw out of their mouth all the lies and FUD they can muster. All the while claiming that Nintendo "fanbois" are biased and "don't want to see the truth"... Since i am an older man now, involved in the field of hardware and software and pretty knowledgable in some areas if i can say so myself, i find it hard to believe that this is an accident. It seems Microsoft and Sony are using shady marketing tactics and even providing "incentives" for some "objective reviewers" to attack anything NIntendo in an effort to destroy the company who makes them look like the dwarfs of the industry in terms of profits... Those underhanded tactics are begining to get on my nerves. I chose to become a professional in technolodgy because i thought that it is a clear field, where the best always wins. But it is becoming more common nowadays for companies to rely on shady marketing and hidden agentas. It is sickening...


----------



## cracker (Apr 4, 2012)

I state my case at the wiki with the original E3 coverage of the (controller/)console.

It may have evolved disproportionately, with the different gaming sites/mags but it evolved from a mere controller to the Wii to a whole new handheld system nonetheless. 

@TemplarGR: Not to mention all instructions in any given platform will give a specific clock timing against a competitor. We will all have to just wait and see...


----------



## Midna (Apr 4, 2012)

cracker said:


> I state my case at the wiki with the original E3 coverage of the (controller/)console.
> 
> It may have evolved disproportionately, with the different gaming sites/mags but it evolved from a mere controller to the Wii to a whole new handheld system nonetheless.


I'd give you the talk about sourcing wikipedia but wikipedia doesn't even back up what you're saying anyway.
Did you even watch E3? They made it perfectly clear that it was a new console.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 4, 2012)

There's a difference between people thinking it was an extension to the Wii (which was the case), and Nintendo introducing it as an extension to the Wii (which is not the case).


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 4, 2012)

lol, can't be possible since a modified R770 graphics chip is about 5x more powerful then the X1900 chip the 360 has. I call bullshit.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 4, 2012)

TemplarGR said:


> Which brings me to the next point (slightly off topic). While some people bash the "Nintendo fanbois" for being biased, i have noticed a trend in later years on the internet. Some people and even some "review sites" (Destructoid comes to mind), seem to have an agenta to attack anything Nintendo with a passion. This is not a simple dislike anymore. This is a relentless biased attack against the leader of the industry. Most of the time they don't use facts either. They just throw out of their mouth all the lies and FUD they can muster. All the while claiming that Nintendo "fanbois" are biased and "don't want to see the truth"... Since i am an older man now, involved in the field of hardware and software and pretty knowledgable in some areas if i can say so myself, i find it hard to believe that this is an accident. It seems Microsoft and Sony are using shady marketing tactics and even providing "incentives" for some "objective reviewers" to attack anything NIntendo in an effort to destroy the company who makes them look like the dwarfs of the industry in terms of profits... Those underhanded tactics are begining to get on my nerves. I chose to become a professional in technolodgy because i thought that it is a clear field, where the best always wins. But it is becoming more common nowadays for companies to rely on shady marketing and hidden agentas. It is sickening...



This. I've noticed there's been a lot of anti-Nintendo news recently and Guild or some other Sony hater are usually first to post and agree with it. Then, anything anyone (be it Ninty fanboy or not) says to deny the rumour is immediately laughed at and accused of 'denying the truth' or w/e.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have my PC for sheer power. I buy Nintendo consoles for their exclusives.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 4, 2012)

For the record, did Nintendo show any tech demos showing the graphical capabilities for the Wii? I remember the N64 and GC ones, but the Wii?
If anything, the fact that they had tech demos for the U last E3 is a good sign off them taking a different business approach.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 4, 2012)

There is still one problem. Since the N64 days, Nintendo only lets so many copies of a game get shipped each month. This makes certain games harder to find and keep prices up, while other consoles' games get nice price drop within 9-14 months. Nintendo needs to drop this police. The so called video game crash was a long time. They need to stop worrying about another one.


----------



## emigre (Apr 4, 2012)

Erdnaxela said:


> Why people can't just enjoy video games?
> Some years ago (before Xbox360 actually) nobody cared about those "it's X times powerful than Y, OMG".







Personally I blame the early 90s for this obsession on power.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 4, 2012)

Yet people complaining about power are either below 20 or the other kind of casual gamer who almost exclusively only plays COD and FIFA.
How many times haven't we heard kids saying that bad graphics automatically equals a bad game?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 4, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> For the record, did Nintendo show any tech demos showing the graphical capabilities for the Wii? I remember the N64 and GC ones, but the Wii?
> If anything, the fact that they had tech demos for the U last E3 is a good sign off them taking a different business approach.


When they announced it at E3 2005, they didn't show any footage at all. They showed the console and that was it. They didn't even show the controllers until later that year. I think that they did a press only Metroid Prime 2 tech demo to show off the controls but press weren't allowed to comment about it or show anything.

Also at E3 2005 they said:

"_When you turn on Revolution, and see the graphics, you will say "Wow." Our partners IBM and ATI are working with us to assure this"_

I do remember some sites leaking tech demo screens shortly after but we now know they were BS as they showed it being on par with what the PC does now!​



Eerpow said:


> Yet people complaining about power are either below 20 or the other kind of casual gamer who almost exclusively only plays COD and FIFA.
> How many times haven't we heard kids saying that bad graphics automatically equals a bad game?


I remember playing Smash Bros Melee and my mates 12 year old brother claimed the graphics were terrible JUST because it was a side scroller. So I showed Metroid Prime & Rogue Squadron and he soon shut up.


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> > Why people can't just enjoy video games?
> ...



You are right to blame 90's. Just remember the meaning of the number "64" on Nintendo 64.

Now I'm impressed with the rage going on here and I cant understand why.

Edit: "Genesis does what Nintendon't."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> This. I've noticed there's been a lot of anti-Nintendo news recently and Guild or some other Sony hater are usually first to post and agree with it. Then, anything anyone (be it Ninty fanboy or not) says to deny the rumour is immediately laughed at and accused of 'denying the truth' or w/e.



Can you read? Perhaps I shouldn't be saying something so brash but I'm sick of yahoos going on here saying I'm agreeing with this when I said I'm not.

Also, please link me to one piece of "anti-Nintendo" news that I posted or stop talking out of your asshole.

Before you start assuming things about me, at least do your goddamn research before coming off as a moron.

EDIT: For the record, here's all the news I've been posting recently:
http://gbatemp.net/t...o-xbla-and-psn/
http://gbatemp.net/t...ident-evil-orc/
http://gbatemp.net/t...ming-to-the-ds/
http://gbatemp.net/t...addai-incoming/
http://gbatemp.net/t...dlc-to-cost-20/
http://gbatemp.net/t...rcadia-shenmue/
http://gbatemp.net/t...tlefield-games/
http://gbatemp.net/t...-coming-to-ps3/
http://gbatemp.net/t...r-art-revealed/
http://gbatemp.net/t...te-2-announced/
Those are my contributions to the last three pages of front page news.

EDIT: Oh, and if you think there's something that's "anti-X news" then you don't understand journalism or how news works. News is meant to be a conveying of facts. It's unbiased. It can't be pro or anti anything. The story could be about something pro or anti something but it never endorses (or should never endorse) one side or another of the issue. Even the main article isn't at all biased. The main article conveyed what two anonymous sources said about the Wii U. GeekyGuy didn't go "Well they're probably right, the Wii U is shit" or anything along those lines.

Basically from what I'm reading, we should just selectively choose our news so that we don't have any opposing views to the holy shrine of the Wii U. Now that's what I called bias.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > This. I've noticed there's been a lot of anti-Nintendo news recently and Guild or some other Sony hater are usually first to post and agree with it. Then, anything anyone (be it Ninty fanboy or not) says to deny the rumour is immediately laughed at and accused of 'denying the truth' or w/e.
> ...


i think you guys are just being too harsh on guild because he criticises nintendo sometimes, he's not being a fucking troll and hater so why all this bashing


----------



## Slowking (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I don't blame Guild for posting rumors or for posting something that is anti Nintendo, but for posting something that is clearly bullshit.
I mean come on, with a little common sense you know that this isn't true. We have all seen the tech demos. We have seen that they ran in real time and reputable developers have said that Nintendo even beefed up the hardwar since then and that the console was even more powerfull than PS3 and 360 before the beef up.

You really don't have to post every rumor on the front page. Otherwise please post this one: "Aliens to bring super console, that is 1000x more powerfull than current gen consoles to the market, this year!
Two aliens, that would like to stay anonymous told me so."


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 4, 2012)

Guys do you even read anything further than the title of a news post before you start crying and bitching staff out?

Guild had nothing to do with this news post! He didn't post it!

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Slowking (Apr 4, 2012)

In that case I blame whoever posted it. It was said that he did post it on the last sites and he didn't say in his post that he didn't. Only that his posts are fair and balanced.
So sorry to Guild. Still shame on whoever actually posted this one to the front page.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Apr 4, 2012)

First of, Wizerzak never said guild posed this news, just he usually agreed with anti-nintendo threads.



Guild McCommunist said:


> ...EDIT: Oh, and if you think there's something that's "anti-X news" then you don't understand journalism or how news works. News is meant to be a conveying of facts. It's unbiased...


Second, seriously? What kind of rosy land do you live in? There are very few news establishments/reporters that are free of bias. It's human nature to be biased.


----------



## emigre (Apr 4, 2012)

I think some people are a little obsessed with Guild...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> First of, Wizerzak never said guild posed this news, just he usually agreed with anti-nintendo threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He blamed me for encouraging and agreeing with anti-Nintendo news when I've stated multiple times that I think this rumor is false.

It's supposed to be unbiased though. That's one of the first things they teach you in journalism. We watch our shit news networks which are biased but true news is unbiased. And I try my best to be unbiased when posting news and I'd like to think I don't put my opinion in it. Yeah, I state my opinion boldly in threads, but not in news.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> I think some people are a little obsessed with Guild...



That is because Guild McCommunist is more powerful than the Wii U.

But that isn't really saying much, according to our biased yet truth filled front page news post.


----------



## emigre (Apr 4, 2012)

I love the outrage here. It's like being around a pile of Liverpool fans.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Exactly. I'm not the one that needs to learn to read here. I said that Guild (that was just an example anyway, it's not always him) usually posts within the first few replies agreeing with w/e BS rumour has been posted.
> Want an example? Look at the VERY FIRST reply to this thread. Point proven.



Except I didn't even agree with this. First post I make:



Guild McCommunist said:


> This should be an interesting thread.
> 
> I won't be asking for notifications though since I estimate 100+ posts in a rather short time.
> 
> ...





emigre said:


> I think some people are a little obsessed with Guild...



[yt]wyx6JDQCslE[/yt]


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 4, 2012)

Lets get back on topic.

The topic being that the Wii U is nothing more than an overclocked N64.

Trufax my Valwin anonymous industry source told me so.


----------



## SS4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Once again, PS3 use the cell architecture which was great when it came out but has been surpassed by mainstream CPU nowadays. It also use a serie 7 geforce based GPU which wouldnt run most of the new PC game unless u turn all graphic options off. Same with the xbox x1800 based video card which wasnt even that great when it came out and its 3 core Opteron like performance processor....
Both the PS3 and the xbox 360 CPU were made by IBM so they share some similarity as well.

Back then manufacturing process was 90nm, both console got a 65 and 45 nm upgrade which made them run cooler and be more power efficient but they kept the same specs.

PS3 and xbox360 actually shared a lot with PC design wise. Their spec and performance are similar to mid range PC at the time they came out.

Now with CPU and GPU becoming twice as good every 12 to 18 months.....you dont even need to do the math to know that 6 year old midrange hardware is beaten by todays very low end hardware.

So unless they have used the hardware of a graphic calculator to make the Wii U, there is no doubt in my mind that it will outperform all of the current (Should be called last gen since theyre so old now lol) gen consoles.

If some ppl still fail to understand this.....well, good for them 

I am in no way a Nintendo fan boy, i try to get more than one console from every gen and I also build myself PCs when my budget allows it  (I'm a computer tech btw so i assemble PC daily  )


----------



## Some1CP (Apr 4, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/324387-wii-u-has-more-ram-really-great-processor-over-x360ps3/
There.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> lol, can't be possible since a modified R770 graphics chip is about 5x more powerful then the X1900 chip the 360 has. I call bullshit.



My my, looks like _someone_ didn't do their research - http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/14/wii-u-has-last-gen-radeon-inside-still-more-powerful-than-ps3-a/


----------



## SS4 (Apr 4, 2012)

That link is pretty good and its in line with what ive been saying so far. But now the discussion seems to have moved to the other thread that was just posted lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2012)

Other thread?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 5, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Other thread?



This one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 5, 2012)

Oops.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 5, 2012)

[quote name='the_randomizer' timestamp='1333556643' post='4170345']
[quote name='DSGamer64' timestamp='1333532479' post='4169908']
lol, can't be possible since a modified R770 graphics chip is about 5x more powerful then the X1900 chip the 360 has. I call bullshit.
[/quote]

My my, looks like _someone_ didn't do their research - http://www.engadget....ful-than-ps3-a/
[/quote]
[quote name''engadget']...In case you're still not convinced of the Wii U's graphical prowess, Crytek has said its advanced CryEngine is "pretty much" up and running on Nintendo's upcoming console -- and, if it's good enough for _Crysis_, it should be good enough for you.[/quote]
Good enough for Crysis eh?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 5, 2012)

[quote name='ZAFDeltaForce' timestamp='1333596214' post='4171276'][quote name''engadget']...In case you're still not convinced of the Wii U's graphical prowess, Crytek has said its advanced CryEngine is "pretty much" up and running on Nintendo's upcoming console -- and, if it's good enough for _Crysis_, it should be good enough for you.[/quote]
Good enough for Crysis eh? 
[/quote]

To be fair, so are the Xbox 360 and PS3. They got the game last winter.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 5, 2012)

> Let's recap how industry minds have rated the Wii U's power on our Wii U thermometer:
> 
> _*Hot!*_ — Twice as powerful as 360 (anonymous developer); 50% more powerful than PS3 (analyst Arvind Bhatia); Wii U Out-RAMs Xbox 360 and PS3 (Gearbox chief creative officer Brian Martell)
> 
> ...



 Source


----------



## Midna (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, the reports are far more varied than just that. We have basically no cohesive picture of what the WIi U will be like. Every source says something different, even sources inside the same company.

E3 will reveal all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

Thought I'd leave this here.

I dunno about you but this doesn't exactly sound "promising".


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Thought I'd leave this here.
> 
> I dunno about you but this doesn't exactly sound "promising".


Nintendo almost confirmed that Wii U is not powerful.

At least they confirmed that specs is not on their sight for now


----------



## heartgold (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Thought I'd leave this here.
> 
> I dunno about you but this doesn't exactly sound "promising".


It's exactly what we have been expecting, it isn't going to compete with PS4/x720 next gen on raw power, I'd assume the improvements on chips within these 7 seven years should give it a better performance over the current gen with more capabilities, but against true next gen no chance.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2012)

You know, Nintendo has never been known to make the most powerful system. This isn't shocking nor news worthy in my option.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

There's a front page post on this new revelation now so we can move it all down there.


----------



## DryBones (Apr 7, 2012)

Better buy a PS3 LOL


----------



## Midna (Apr 7, 2012)

DryBones said:


> Better buy a PS3 LOL


*cough*


----------



## sightlight (Apr 7, 2012)

the wii u less than wii and it even runs the crytek engine? I knew the 3DS could handle the crytek engine. wow no sayers.......


----------



## silver_ryder (Apr 7, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> You know, Nintendo has never been known to make the most powerful system. This isn't shocking nor news worthy in my option.


Tell that to SNES (more powerful than Mega Drive), N64 (more powerful than PS1), GC (more powerful than PS2). ;-)


----------



## Qtis (Apr 7, 2012)

sightlight said:


> the wii u less than wii and it even runs the crytek engine? I knew the 3DS could handle the crytek engine. wow no sayers.......


No one ever mentioned that the WiiU would be less powerful than the Wii.. Also the rumor stated that it could be less powerful than the PS3/360, which could theoretically be true since calculating power is a bit hard (an i5 from a few years back is less powerful than a new i5 even though the clock speed is the same)..

On the matter of the 3DS and the CryEngine, so far Crytek has only said they're interested in the developing and modifying a working CryEngine for the 3DS. There is so far (AFAIK) no evidence that the CryEngine - or Crysis for that matter - is running on the 3DS.


----------

